# Snowboard-Academy=Best lessons ever



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Adios indeed compadre.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, sorry this maybe a dumb question and possibly the wrong place to be asking but... I signed on for the free lessons, got the emails required to register with response etc, did that and can't see a link anywhere to check out free content. Any idea?


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

After checking out the site and signing up for the free lessons, I am seriously considering purchasing for only $50. How much would you say you've learned/improved from the course? Is it truly a decent replacement for actual lessons or would I be better off spending the extra cash on lessons at my local mountain?


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

grafta said:


> Hey, sorry this maybe a dumb question and possibly the wrong place to be asking but... I signed on for the free lessons, got the emails required to register with response etc, did that and can't see a link anywhere to check out free content. Any idea?


when did u sign up? because it can take a day or two for them to be sent out. the guy who runs everything is really cool. I ask him questions all the time by email and he gets back to me within an hour(sometimes less)


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

Deven said:


> After checking out the site and signing up for the free lessons, I am seriously considering purchasing for only $50. How much would you say you've learned/improved from the course? Is it truly a decent replacement for actual lessons or would I be better off spending the extra cash on lessons at my local mountain?


the difference with these lessons are they teach you the tricks and how to train for them but it also teaches you how to train yourself to do tricks. I could not do a fun box in the small terrain park but know i am throwing 360's with ease


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

this would be spam because the link gives the poster click credits.

If there was any doubt...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

laxkid10194 said:


> when did u sign up? because it can take a day or two for them to be sent out. the guy who runs everything is really cool. I ask him questions all the time by email and he gets back to me within an hour(sometimes less)


just today, that's cool if they are sent out rather than just a link/dl situation. all good! thx bro


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

grafta said:


> just today, that's cool if they are sent out rather than just a link/dl situation. all good! thx bro


you should have the first one tomorrow. and then they ge sent out like every other day i think


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

laxkid10194 said:


> I tried the online snowboard lessons from Snowboard Academy. It is videos, manuals and audio all to help you learn how to snowboard and how to do the craziest tricks.
> here is a link: try it out=
> Snowboard Academy - Home




What do their free videos consist of? I have already signed up & confirmed my name/email. This wait is killing me though, if you know what the free videos are please tell me hahaa. If they impress me, i'll probably pay up and see what happens.


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

seanboobs said:


> What do their free videos consist of? I have already signed up & confirmed my name/email. This wait is killing me though, if you know what the free videos are please tell me hahaa. If they impress me, i'll probably pay up and see what happens.


I am not sure if they are the same every time but i got how to do a 360 and a blackflip. and other training tips for at home. There is also a Snowboard jedi part. this is the best part in my opinion and it works great. that is not part of the free trial though. You should buy it. At least try it, and if you dont like it you can get your money back.


----------



## radvinb (Jan 20, 2011)

Can someone please send me the link to sign up for their free lesson's?
I cant seem to find the form where i enter my e-mail etc.

Also how are you guys getting this for 50? all i see is purchase for 67$?

Thanks


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

when you go to the website you will see a pop up that has a sign up for the free lessons. Also on the left side of the main page you will see tabs. the second tab is free lessons. it right under "order now". when u sign up for the free lessons, you might get an offer for the cheaper price.

Snowboard Academy - Home


----------



## radvinb (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thanks, pop up blooker did its job lol.


----------



## laxkid10194 (Jan 19, 2011)

cool. hope you like it!!!!


----------

